# Quicksilver 410 Fish



## pechi24 (13. Februar 2009)

http://www.boote-wohler.de/motorboote/quicksilver/qsfish410.htm

Moin Männers,

hat jemand das gute Stück schonmal im Einsatz gehabt. Scheint einen guten Freibord zu haben und hätte den Vorteil, dass Trailer, Motor und damit die Ausgabe etwas kleiner sein könnte als bei ähnlich ostseetauglichen Booten.

Macht jedenfalld einen guten Eindruck auf den Bildern.

Mich würden auch die Fahreigenschaften interessieren (Vollgleiter?).

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Quicksilver 410 Fish*

Ich bin das Quicksilver zwar noch nie gefahren, aber von anderen Booten der Marke kann ich agen, dass die allesamt recht schnell aus dem Wasser kommen (bei entsprechnder Motorisierung)


----------



## HD4ever (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Quicksilver 410 Fish*

das sieht doch gut aus ! 
allemal geeigent für den Küsteneinsatz - Kat. C  ... sieht nach nem Gleiter aus und ich denke die Laufeigenschaften dürften nicht viel anders sein als wie bei unserem Terhi Micro fun ...
mit 15 (oder auch evtl 20 )  PS bestimmt nen flottes Gespann aufm Wasser !


----------



## pechi24 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Quicksilver 410 Fish*

Scheint wohl nicht ganz so verbreitet zu sein das Modell?


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Quicksilver 410 Fish*

Moin!

Ich hab die 500er der Fish Reihe.











Ich bin zufrieden mit dem Boot. Es ist kipp stabil, schnell und der 
Verbrauch mit entsprechender Motorisierung ist super.
Auch bei etwas mehr Welle liegt es noch gut im Wasser. 

Quicksilver ist schon okay, natürlich darf man die Boote nicht mit den handlaminierten
Spezialbauten aus Schweden oder so vergleichen aber für sein Geld bekommt man 
schon ne Menge Boot.


----------



## HD4ever (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Quicksilver 410 Fish*

man kann so einiges zusammen googeln .... *hier* mal was wie es so auf dem Wasser aussieht ... #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Quicksilver 410 Fish*



HD4ever schrieb:


> man kann so einiges zusammen googeln .... *hier* mal was wie es so auf dem Wasser aussieht ... #h



Wie man sieht ist das Teil mit 13 PS total untermotorisiert,
bei den Fish Modellen darf es gerne die Max Motorisierung sein
die ja eh nicht besonders hoch ist.


----------



## HD4ever (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Quicksilver 410 Fish*

klar .... nen paar PS mehr schaden ja nie ... :m
aber ich denke wenn der als Alleinfahrer mit ner Pinnenverlängerung in der Mitte sitzen würde, käme der damit auch einiges besser vom Fleck

also ich denke das ist nen schönes und gut brauchbares Boot - ob nun mit 15 oder auch 20 PS am Heck !
gut für Spinnfischertouren im Süßwasser, als auch den Küstentrip an der Ostsee


----------



## Löwenbäcker (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quicksilver 410 Fish*

OK, der letzte Beitrag dieses Themas ist schon etwas älter. Aber egal. Ich war vor kurzem ganz kurz davor mir ein Quicksilver Fish 410 zu kaufen. Ich fand (und finde) das Boot optisch echt schön. Bei der Besichtigung sind mir dann aber ein paar Dinge aufgefallen: Erstens das Boot hat entgegen dem optischen Eindruck auf den Bildern ein nur normales Freibord und kein hohes Freibord. Die Verarbeitung war mies. Das war auf dem Niveau Türkenboot aus dem Baumarkt. Schließlich ist mir aufgefallen, dass wirklich alle Händler mir den 25 PS Motor an dem Boot ausreden wollten. Einer meinte gar, ich werde mich mit dem Boot überschlagen. Letztlich hab ich es dann auch nicht genommen, weil eben das Freibord zu niedrig war. Im Nachhinein beschlich mich dann ein schlimmer Verdacht: Wollten die mir den großen Motor ausreden weil das Ding gar kein Gleiter, sondern nur ein Halbgleiter ist? Ich dachte immer so kleine Boote wären automatisch Geiter, bis ich gelesen habe, dass das ach so tolle Terhi Nordic 6020 ja nur ein Halbgleiter ist. Dann könnte diese Boot eventuell ja auch nur ein Halbgleiter sein. Die Rumpfkonstruktion des 410 siehst so aus LINK

Ist das ein Halbgleiter? Ich kann es nicht beurteilen. Ich weiß nur, dass ich in Norwegen ein dem QS 410 fish sehr ähnliches Boot gefahren bin, dass überhaupt nicht in Vollgleitfahrt gehen wollte...


----------



## moborie (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quicksilver 410 Fish*

nach der Rumpfform vor allem im Heckbereich(flaches V)würde ich sagen,daß das Boot bei etwas Wellengang z.B. im Küstenbereich nicht zum Gleiten geeignet ist da der Rumpf in dem Fall sehr harte Stöße bekommt.Für ruhige Binnengewässer aber sicher  zu empfehlen!#h


----------



## Löwenbäcker (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quicksilver 410 Fish*

Ist es nicht so, dass ein Gleiter wie ein Keil nach hinten verlaufen sollte? Hier liegt der Heckbereich viel höher. Es gibt einen Absatz nach hinten. Das könnte das Boot mit dem Heck im Wasser kleben lassen. So wie in diesem Video.


----------



## Korken (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quicksilver 410 Fish*

wenn ich mir das Video anschaue, würde ich mal sagen: Untermotorisiert und die Posision des Steuermannes passt gar nicht. #d Also: Ein schönen Angelstuhl etwas weiter zur mitte und ein 20 PS Motor wären hier schon hilfreich.


----------

